# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  the secrets of Arabic words

## mahdy

*hi...why don't we post secrets of Arabic words....
i think there're secrets of words in any languages....
for instence;  
_ous=dangerous.
_eous=righteous.
_ious= laborious.
_acious= rapacious.
_er=worker,teacher,
_ier=clothier.
_yer=lowyer.bowyer.
_ster=songster,youngster,
_ic=atomic.
( _ al,_ical,_ial,_ual,)
( _ay,_acy,_thcy,_ancy)( _full)
and these follows;
( post _ ,pre_,pro_,re_,anti_,in_,im_,un_,con_,com_,inter_.  .
and  ad( at,to,)+ vis( see)+ advise.....
and these follows ;
                  mot-mob+move
         motion,mobile,motive,mobility,
                  mort= death
                mortal,mortality
                    hibit= hold
                     exhibit,*

----------


## basurero

о чем ты? у тебя все в порядке?

----------

